# مالك قلبى - فايزة ناثان



## pola_met (9 يوليو 2007)

شريط المرنمه فايزة ناثان 
مالك قلبى 
على سيرفر المنتدى 

علمنى

علمنى اكون

حررنى يسوع

بالاحضان الابويه

بكل اثامى

لحن الالحان

لما غيومى

راجعلك انا تانى 

سود يا يسوع

ياللى امامك حياتى

سلام ونعمه​

راجع لك انا تانى 
http://www.4shared.com/file/15086136/19ff2590/01-_.html
علمنى
http://www.4shared.com/file/15086671/e6b863b2/02-.html
حررنى يسوع ::
http://www.4shared.com/file/15087356/f49d311d/03-_.html
يالى امامك حياتى :
http://www.4shared.com/file/15087876/cafebc7e/04-__.html
سود يايسوع :
http://www.4shared.com/file/15088644/5d20b3cd/05-__.html
بكل اثامى ::
http://www.4shared.com/file/15089075/bd3bcb4f/06-_.html
لحن الالحان:
http://www.4shared.com/file/15089612/718885d8/07-_.html
بالاحضان الابوية::
http://www.4shared.com/file/15090010/db63fe7c/08-_.html
 لما غيومى :::
http://www.4shared.com/file/15085613/4c590af6/09-_.html


----------



## oesi no (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل شريط سمعته فى حياتى حمل وشوف ( فادية ناثان ) جميل اوى اوى*

تم تعديل الروابط
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## pola_met (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل شريط سمعته فى حياتى حمل وشوف ( فادية ناثان ) جميل اوى اوى*



pola_met قال:


> راجع لك انا تانى :http://www.4shared.com/account/file.jsp?id=15086136&sId=pnzT7UZ9jrBV2MmJ
> علمنى ::
> http://www.4shared.com/account/file.jsp?id=15086671&sId=pnzT7UZ9jrBV2MmJ
> حررنى يسوع ::
> ...


----------



## pola_met (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل شريط سمعته فى حياتى حمل وشوف ( فادية ناثان ) جميل اوى اوى*

يا جماعة انا اسف للمرة الثالثة اللينك هو ده ::::::: ارجوكم انا اسف 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/2598871/25be176e/_-_.html


----------



## pola_met (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل شريط سمعته فى حياتى حمل وشوف ( فادية ناثان ) جميل اوى اوى*

هذا هو اللينك :::::::::::
http://www.4shared.com/dir/2598871/25be176e/_-_.html


----------



## totty (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل شريط سمعته فى حياتى حمل وشوف ( فادية ناثان ) جميل اوى اوى*

تعبناك معانا بجد يا بولا

فعلا جميل اوى

ميرسى ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## totty (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل شريط سمعته فى حياتى حمل وشوف ( فادية ناثان ) جميل اوى اوى*

بولا اخر ترنيمتين مش راضيين ينزلوا

يلا قولولى ازاى​


----------



## مينا سلامه ابراهيم يونان (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل شريط سمعته فى حياتى حمل وشوف ( فادية ناثان ) جميل اوى اوى*

انا سمعت منه ترنيمه واحده والباقي مش راضي ينزل فيه حاجه غلط ياريت تتاكد منهم كلهم


----------



## oesi no (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل شريط سمعته فى حياتى حمل وشوف ( فادية ناثان ) جميل اوى اوى*

تم تعديل الروابط الاساسيه للموضوع 
شكرا يا بولا على الشريط 
شريط اكتر من رائع 
​


----------



## pola_met (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل شريط سمعته فى حياتى حمل وشوف ( فادية ناثان ) جميل اوى اوى*

ياجماعة التحميل سهل جدا :::::
اول حاجة تخش على اللينك ده :::
http://www.4shared.com/dir/2598871/25be176e/_-_.html
هتلاقى الترانيم :::::
دوس على اى ترنيمة انت عاوزه هتلاقى كلمة ظهرت اسمها download اظغط عليها
بعد كدة انتظر 10ثوانى على الموقع هتظهر كلمة اسمها download file اضغط عليه 


                                            جميع الروابط تعمل ......
واى رابط لايعمل ياريت تقوللى ...


----------



## Tabitha (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل شريط سمعته فى حياتى حمل وشوف ( فادية ناثان ) جميل اوى اوى*

*شكرا يا بولا
فعلا شريط جميل اوي!*


----------



## Coptic Man (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل شريط سمعته فى حياتى حمل وشوف ( فادية ناثان ) جميل اوى اوى*

شكرا يا بولا علي الترانيم


----------



## مايكل منير حبيب (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل شريط سمعته فى حياتى حمل وشوف ( فادية ناثان ) جميل اوى اوى*

شريط رائع و كمان صوت المرنمة حلو قوى 
ربنا يباركك ننتظر المزيد


----------



## غصن زيتون (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل شريط سمعته فى حياتى حمل وشوف ( فادية ناثان ) جميل اوى اوى*

الشريط اكثر من رائع 
الف شكر يا بولا
الرب يباركك


----------



## micpower (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل شريط سمعته فى حياتى حمل وشوف ( فادية ناثان ) جميل اوى اوى*

لا توجد ترانيم في الرابط وشكرا لمجهودك


----------



## michaelfarg999 (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل شريط سمعته فى حياتى حمل وشوف ( فادية ناثان ) جميل اوى اوى*

مفيش ترانيم فى الراوابط


----------



## kmmmoo (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل شريط سمعته فى حياتى حمل وشوف ( فادية ناثان ) جميل اوى اوى*

ميرسي كتير للمشاركات الرائعة في المنتدي وربنا يعوضك


----------



## beshoy azmy (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل شريط سمعته فى حياتى حمل وشوف ( فادية ناثان ) جميل اوى اوى*

يابولا ارجوك اتاكد من الروابط كويس عشان مفيش ولا ترنيمة موجودة فى اللينك
فاضى خالـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــص


----------



## sola08 (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل شريط سمعته فى حياتى حمل وشوف ( فادية ناثان ) جميل اوى اوى*

ميرسى اوى لتعبك بس اللينكات كلها حاولت افتحها فاضية ياريت تشوفهلنا لان الشريط بجد جمميل
ربنا معاك وميرسى تانى


----------



## sam_2003usa (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل شريط سمعته فى حياتى حمل وشوف ( فادية ناثان ) جميل اوى اوى*

mafeesh ay taraneem khales eeh el hekayah


----------



## wanas (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل شريط سمعته فى حياتى حمل وشوف ( فادية ناثان ) جميل اوى اوى*

شكرا يا حبيبي علي الترنيمه


----------



## rammrommm (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل شريط سمعته فى حياتى حمل وشوف ( فادية ناثان ) جميل اوى اوى*

الف الف الف شكر يا جميل


----------



## michaelfarg999 (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل شريط سمعته فى حياتى حمل وشوف ( فادية ناثان ) جميل اوى اوى*

مششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككور


----------



## michaelfarg999 (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل شريط سمعته فى حياتى حمل وشوف ( فادية ناثان ) جميل اوى اوى*

تتايسبايتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتعهفقاعفاعهق


----------



## oesi no (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*مالك قلبى- فايزة ناثان*

شريط المرنمه فايزة ناثان 
مالك قلبى 
على سيرفر المنتدى 

علمنى

علمنى اكون

حررنى يسوع

بالاحضان الابويه

بكل اثامى

لحن الالحان

لما غيومى

راجعلك انا تانى 

سود يا يسوع

ياللى امامك حياتى

سلام ونعمه​


----------



## ginajoojoo (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مالك قلبى- فايزة ناثان*

الشريط حلو اوى يا جورج..انا كنت اول مرة اسمعه
سمعت دلوقت كام ترنيمة وصوتها حلو جدا..وخصوصا "حررنى يسوع & لحن الالحان"
تاعبينك معانا ياجورج ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## fayse_f (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مالك قلبى- فايزة ناثان*

جميلة جداً جداًاااااااااااااااا
ربنا يباركم جميعا ويحفظكم من عدو الخير


----------



## فريد_فايز (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل شريط سمعته فى حياتى حمل وشوف ( فادية ناثان ) جميل اوى اوى*

شكرا يا بولا على الشريط 
شريط اكتر من رائع


----------



## remon183 (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مالك قلبى- فايزة ناثان*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## نور** (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مالك قلبى- فايزة ناثان*

شكرا  على هذا الموضوع وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مالك قلبى- فايزة ناثان*

ثاااانكس على الترانيم يا جو

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## نشات جيد (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مالك قلبى- فايزة ناثان*

شكر جدا ع  ترنيمةربنا معكم


----------



## esak (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مالك قلبى- فايزة ناثان*

الشريط حلو وممتاز 
انا كنت اول مرة اسمعه
مع انى كنت سمعت عنه كتير من شخص قريب لى
اشكرك على توفيره بالمنتدى


----------



## BENT MEN DERIAS (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مالك قلبى- فايزة ناثان*

مرسى يا جورج عالترانيم الجميلة دى بس هى مش كاملة و انا مش عارفة هى مرفوعة كدة ولا العيب من عندى


----------



## mina3338 (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مالك قلبى- فايزة ناثان*

شكرا ليك علي الشريط اللي بجد رائع


----------



## Meriamty (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مالك قلبى- فايزة ناثان*

ترانيم جميلة جداااااا 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## beso0 (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مالك قلبى- فايزة ناثان*

داة احلى موقع فى الدنيا كلها بس يالة هاتو الشريط بقا    يسى سمعان ساروفيم حنا ممكن تطلعلى بطاقة


----------



## amgadyehia (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مالك قلبى- فايزة ناثان*

الف الف شكر ياجميل انا كنت بدور علية كتير ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## ميزوا (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مالك قلبى- فايزة ناثان*

ميرسى جدا جدا ياجورج على الشريط الفوق الممتاز دة
انا اللى خلانى اعرف الشريط انى سمعت ترنيمة علمنى.
هى ترنيمة جامدة قوى
ميرسى قوى 
ارجو المزيد


----------



## فادية (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مالك قلبى- فايزة ناثان*

ميرسي  قوي  ترانيم  جميله  خالص  
تسلم  ايديك​


----------



## shakerwanes (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مالك قلبى- فايزة ناثان*

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور حبيبى


----------



## acooo_2005 (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اجمل شريط سمعته فى حياتى حمل وشوف ( فادية ناثان ) جميل اوى اوى*

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## سميرفكرى (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجمل شريط سمعته فى حياتى حمل وشوف ( فادية ناثان ) جميل اوى اوى*

نشكر تعب محبتكم بس ياريت رابط اخر   لان الروابط الحاليه لا تعمل  وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## The_Hero (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مالك قلبى- فايزة ناثان*

الف الف الف شكر على الشريط ده و انا مبسوط بعمو صابر اليى خلانى ادور عليا و شكراًُ ليك لانك رفعته هنا 
ربنا معاك
leasantrleasantrleasantrleasantrleasantr​


----------



## rammrommm (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مالك قلبى- فايزة ناثان*

*البوم فوق الرائع يا جميل الف شكر لتعبك​*


----------



## POOHJOJO (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد: مالك قلبى- فايزة ناثان*

الشريط جميل جدا


----------



## masias (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد: مالك قلبى- فايزة ناثان*

ترانيـــــــــــــــم جميـــــــــــــــلة و صــــــــــــــــوت أجمـــــــــــــــــل الرب يعوض كل اللي تعبـــــــــــــوا فيه و اللي رفعــــــــــــوه علي الســـــــــايت​


----------



## احلى ديانة (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مالك قلبى- فايزة ناثان*

الف شكر ليك يا غالى على الشريط وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير


----------



## sosana (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مالك قلبى- فايزة ناثان*

ميرسي على الشريط و جاري التحميل


----------



## botros (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اجمل شريط سمعته فى حياتى حمل وشوف ( فادية ناثان ) جميل اوى اوى*

انا عاوز الشريط ده لو سمحت مش لقيه ابعته على الاميل botros_20102003******.com


----------



## botros (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اجمل شريط سمعته فى حياتى حمل وشوف ( فادية ناثان ) جميل اوى اوى*

[ممكن الشريط ده الرب ]


----------



## mary selina (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: مالك قلبى- فايزة ناثان*

الترانيم جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييلة مووووووووووووووووت موت


----------



## oesi no (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: مالك قلبى- فايزة ناثان*

شكر لكل من تعب ورد عليا الرب يبارك تعبكم كلكم​


----------



## الامير الحزين (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: مالك قلبى- فايزة ناثان*

مليون شكرا على مجهودك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك    معلومة فايزة لها شريط تانى اسمة انت الفادى


----------



## totevip (10 يناير 2009)

*رد: مالك قلبى- فايزة ناثان*

ميرسى اوى بجد صوتهاجميل جدا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## yossef smr (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: مالك قلبى- فايزة ناثان*

شكرا جدا جدا و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ريمون رمسيس (23 يناير 2009)

*رد: مالك قلبى- فايزة ناثان*

شكرآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ  30:
الرب معك نترجو منك المزيد المين:yaka::94:


----------

